# Water Temp is The triger For Sauger+Walleye



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

I have been checking the water temps of different spillways and lakes close to me over the weekend. Saturday I fished for 5 hours in Spillways (nothing). I keep hearing and reading that 42/50 degrees water temp is prime Walleye +Saugeye spawning time. That males arive first and wait for the females to move in and the thats when the best bite should be happening !!! Well, All the water temp's I took yesterday was 40 to 43 degrees. SaltFork Lake and
wills Creek spliiway and Seneca Lake + spillway were all right at starting the low end of the triger temperature. But Like I said after 5 hours not a bite for me. It could be that the water was so muddy and high or who knows ???

Guy's please throw in a thermometer in the water closest to you and post it here and the date you did it. Lets see how much info we can gather.


----------



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

I've been fishing several ponds and strip pits (5+ acres) in Lawrence and Scioto County. This past thursday the temp of a 7 acre strip pit was between 47.5 and 48.5 degrees. On Saturday I took the temp of a similar size but more shallow pond at 49 degrees (for about 45 min. the temp hit 50.0). 

A shallow (7' or less) 5 acre. pond in Franklin Furnace weighed in at 49 degrees on Thursday.

It seems that the water at holiday point marina on the river is about 4 - 5 degrees cooler than the local ponds.


----------



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

This pic dated March 7th was taken while taking the temp. of a strip pit. (42.1 degrees)


----------



## fishinbubba (Mar 13, 2008)

I fished Lake Rupert today. Temp was 41.5 at 8 am and 45 at 4 pm. Water was very muddy and fishing was tough.


----------



## reeldirty1 (Jan 21, 2007)

who cares what the temp is i dont man they eaT ALL WINTER LONG FISH


----------



## reeldirty1 (Jan 21, 2007)

dont be a hater but untill its my job its all fun


----------



## reeldirty1 (Jan 21, 2007)

i can see fishing one shoreline that warms up first %$*(%$ got ,me


----------



## Jignpig (Jul 2, 2007)

What in the........Uh????


----------



## Jignpig (Jul 2, 2007)

Who cares what you think, hmmmm, let me see.......No, I don't care.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

hmmmm....I dont visit this forum regularly. Therefore, I am totally clueless.....exactly like reeldirty1.

Water temps are useless..... unless you have a history of water temps at that location including surface and bottom temps......and bite. Water temp is another piece to the puzzle....rarely the key to the puzzle.

Strip pits, flowing water, shallow or deep, bottom texture....it all influences how the fish bite. 

This is oversimplifying but true.......match the hatch.

Good luck.....be safe out there.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Well , I guess we've heard from the guys that don't know or understand spring spawning.


----------



## dougers (May 6, 2007)

fished a .75 acre pond last night. water temps were around 48-49 degrees. i am not sure if the thermometer was accurate, that seemed a little warm to me, but that is what it read. no luck by the way.


----------



## Jignpig (Jul 2, 2007)

Amen Dragline.


----------



## BUSTABB (Mar 18, 2008)

water temp at cj brown was 44 at the upper end


----------



## reeldirty1 (Jan 21, 2007)

i didnt mean to offend you or your post it came out wrong sorry. i will be more carefull its the ice fisherman in me


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

You've got that right Dragline !


----------

